# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εκπομπής & Λήψης > Κεραίες & Καλώδια >  >  ΑΝΤΕΝΝΑ ANALYZER (swr - ohms - για FM )

## Γιώργος 231

Αγαπητοι συναδελφοι,

  Ειμαι σε αναζητηση και ερευνα για αγορα ενός «φθηνου» antenna analyzer για τις ραδιοφωνικες συχνοτητες (συγκεκριμενα FM band)
  Πιστευω πως μια τετοια συσκευη θα με βοηθησει στο να ρυθμιζω τις διαφορες κεραιες που κατασκευαζω .

  Παμε τωρα στις αποριες. ?

1 κατά ποσο αυτές οι συσκευες δουλευουν καλα ?

2 υπαρχει περιπτωση να βρισκω διαφορες σε στασιμα με την γεφυρα ?

3 ποσο ακριβειας είναι μια τετοια συσκευη (πχ σου λεει ότι η κεραια δουλευει μεταξυ 100 και 105 ή σου γραφει 101,3) ?

4 τι πρεπει να προσεξω στα χαρακτηριστικα ενός analyzer ?

5 γνωριζετε καποιο συγκεκριμενο τυπο που να είναι καλος ?

6 αν βρω κατι από το ιντερνετ, μεταχειρισμενο, τι πρεπει να προσεξω  ?

----------


## Γιώργος 231

Βσικα , ειδα και μ αρεσει (μεχρι τωρα)
το
RIG EXPERT AA-200

----------


## SW9MBL

Για σου Γιώργο για ρίξε μια ματιά εδώ 

http://www.eham.net/reviews/detail/6994

και εδώ για κατι αλλο

http://www.mfjenterprises.com/Produc...uctid=MFJ-220D

ενα φιλαράκι μου έχει το mfj 269 και ειναι μια χαρά απο τα HF μεχρι τα UHF που έχουμε δοκιμάσει δεν εχουμε βρεί διαφορές στα στασιμα.

----------


## antonis_p

> Αγαπητοι συναδελφοι,
> 
>   Ειμαι σε αναζητηση και ερευνα για αγορα ενός «φθηνου» antenna analyzer για τις ραδιοφωνικες συχνοτητες (συγκεκριμενα FM band)
>   Πιστευω πως μια τετοια συσκευη θα με βοηθησει στο να ρυθμιζω τις διαφορες κεραιες που κατασκευαζω .
> 
>   Παμε τωρα στις αποριες. ?



αγαπητε Γιώργο,
ξεκινάς θεματα - ερωτήματα
και υπάρχει συνήθως υπάρχει ανταπόκριση και παίρνεις τις απαντήσεις που θελεις
ή ανοίγει η κουβέντα που ξεκινάς...
Όταν ζητάς απαντησεις, καλό ειναι να απαντας και εσύ στα ερωτήματα που προκύπτουν και όχι να cl@neis καποιον που θέτει σε σένα κάποιο ερώτημα
(και ειδικά αν προέκυψε πάνω στην κουβέντα που εσύ ανοιξες):

http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...8&postcount=56

Αυτά όταν αξιώνεις να απαντουν στις δικές σου ερωτησεις.

Βεβαια τώρα ειναι αργα, πρόλαβε και έκλεισε το θεμα....

καλό μεσημέρι!

----------


## Γιώργος 231

> αγαπητε Γιώργο,
> ξεκινάς θεματα - ερωτήματα
> και υπάρχει συνήθως υπάρχει ανταπόκριση και παίρνεις τις απαντήσεις που θελεις
> ή ανοίγει η κουβέντα που ξεκινάς...
> Όταν ζητάς απαντησεις, καλό ειναι να απαντας και εσύ στα ερωτήματα που προκύπτουν και όχι να cl@neis καποιον που θέτει σε σένα κάποιο ερώτημα
> (και ειδικά αν προέκυψε πάνω στην κουβέντα που εσύ ανοιξες):
> 
> http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...8&postcount=56
> 
> ...



*Σορρυ απο τους αναγνωστες για το εκτος θεματος.
Αντωνη ειμαι fun του διαλογου, αλλα επειδη το θεμα εκλεισε, θα σου στειλω την απαντηση μου με προσωπικο μηνυμα.*

----------


## Γιώργος 231

> Για σου Γιώργο για ρίξε μια ματιά εδώ 
> 
> http://www.eham.net/reviews/detail/6994
> 
> και εδώ για κατι αλλο
> 
> http://www.mfjenterprises.com/Produc...uctid=MFJ-220D
> 
> ενα φιλαράκι μου έχει το mfj 269 και ειναι μια χαρά απο τα HF μεχρι τα UHF που έχουμε δοκιμάσει δεν εχουμε βρεί διαφορές στα στασιμα.



Γιωργο σε ευχαριστω.
Διαβασα τοσες γνωμες και ολες καλες (για το RIG EXPERT AA-200)
Τα ματια μου εγιναν κοκκινα.

Εγραψα σε ενα γνωστο απο Ιταλια, κι ελπιζω να το βρω φθηνο.

----------


## SW9MBL

> Γιωργο σε ευχαριστω.
> Διαβασα τοσες γνωμες και ολες καλες (για το RIG EXPERT AA-200)
> Τα ματια μου εγιναν κοκκινα.
> 
> Εγραψα σε ενα γνωστο απο Ιταλια, κι ελπιζω να το βρω φθηνο.



   Ok george χάρηκα που βοήθησα το e ham net είναι ένα από τα ευαγγέλια των radio amateurs πολλές εταιρίες τρέμουν μην γραφούν εκεί αρνητικά reviews για μας έχει τα πάντα

----------


## Γιώργος 231

> Ok george χάρηκα που βοήθησα το e ham net είναι ένα από τα ευαγγέλια των radio amateurs πολλές εταιρίες τρέμουν μην γραφούν εκεί αρνητικά reviews για μας έχει τα πάντα



Νομιζω οτι το βρηκα, καινουριο, και σχετικα φθηνο.

http://www.pcs-electronics.com/graph...er-p-1553.html

----------


## jimk

για δειτε αυτο  ξερει καποιος τιμη?
http://www.comm-connect.com/analyzers.htm

----------


## SW9MBL

Γιωργο αυτο το εχεις βρει?εγω το βρηκα κατα τυχη

_www.sv2hoa.gr/documents/aa200_manual_gr.pdf_

----------


## Γιώργος 231

> Γιωργο αυτο το εχεις βρει?εγω το βρηκα κατα τυχη
> 
> _www.sv2hoa.gr/documents/aa200_manual_gr.pdf_



Ναι το ειχα δει.

Βρηκα και στο  youtube ζωντανη επιδειξη.

Αυριο θα κανω ενα meeting με εμενα  :Rolleyes:  και τις ιδεες μου  :Blink: , θα δω το τελικο κοστος  :Confused1:  (μεταφορες φπα) και θα παρω τις αποφασεις μου

Ελπιζω με το gadjet αυτο, οι δοκιμες να ειναι γρηγορες και χωρις ρισκο! ! !

----------


## Γιώργος 231

> για δειτε αυτο  ξερει καποιος τιμη?
> http://www.comm-connect.com/analyzers.htm



το ειδα, ειναι ωραιο και πρακτικο αλλα, δεν μετραει συνθετη αντισταση
και δεν σου βγαζει καμπυλες ...

----------


## Γιώργος 231

Να και το βιντεο





ΥΓ 
Εγω το πηρα και ειμαι στην διαδικασια αναμονης.
Μετα την παραλλαβη θα ανεβασω πολλα βιντεο

----------


## a14

Γιώργο δες και αυτό.Το δούλευε κάποιος κατασκευαστής κεραιών που τώρα δεν υπάρχει.  http://www.bird-technologies.com/pro...uals/AT500.pdf

----------


## Γιώργος 231

> Γιώργο δες και αυτό.Το δούλευε κάποιος κατασκευαστής κεραιών που τώρα δεν υπάρχει.  http://www.bird-technologies.com/pro...uals/AT500.pdf



το ειδα τωρα.
Φυσικα το ονομα bird ειναι εγγυηση, ομως ειναι ακριβο.
Το βρηκα στην ιταλια με 1000 ευρω σε αριστη κατασταση αλλα τωρα εχω πληρωσει για το αλλο και για την χρηση που το θελω, τα ευρω ειναι πολλα.

Αν καποιος θελει αυτην την συσκευη (bird) ας μου στειλει πμ, να του πω που την βρηκα

* ΥΓ
Ο Ηλιας ?*

----------


## a14

davar Παιανία

----------


## Γιώργος 231

Το πηρα, το δοκιμασα και ειναι καλο και ευκολο.

Η μια δοκιμη εγινε στην γνωστη cremastrone, οπου η συνθετη αντ/ση ειναι 50ohms και η συχνοτητα της αυτη που βρηκα και στην γεφυρα.

Καμπυλες swr, Z, θα μπουν αργοτερα.

----------


## leosedf

Πόσο κοστίζει αυτό?

Καλούτσικο φένεται αλλα δυστηχώς δεν μπορώ να το χρησιμοποιήσω στη δουλειά.

Θέλω να ρωτήσω αν κάνει distance to fault δηλαδή να περάσω τα στοιχεία μου και να μου πεί σε πιό σημείο της καθόδου μου υπάρχει πρόβλημα κλπ.


Υ.Γ. Γιώργο λαστιχοταινίες βρήκες? Οποτε χρειαστείς πές μου.

----------


## Γιώργος 231

> Πόσο κοστίζει αυτό?
> 
> Καλούτσικο φένεται αλλα δυστηχώς δεν μπορώ να το χρησιμοποιήσω στη δουλειά.
> 
> Θέλω να ρωτήσω αν κάνει distance to fault δηλαδή να περάσω τα στοιχεία μου και να μου πεί σε πιό σημείο της καθόδου μου υπάρχει πρόβλημα κλπ.
> 
> 
> Υ.Γ. Γιώργο λαστιχοταινίες βρήκες? Οποτε χρειαστείς πές μου.



Kωστα, το κοστος απο την pcs ειναι 360 + φπα + κουριερ
Οσο για αυτα που μετραει ειναι πολλα, αλλα δεν το εψαξα πολυ (δυστυχως) γιατι το παρελαβα 2 ωρες πριν φυγω για εξωτερικο οπου ειμαι ακομα.

Λαστιχοταινια δεν βρηκα αλλα δεν εχω βαλει ακομα σε μονιμη εγκατασταση καποια κεραια.

Σιγουρα θα μου δωσεις ταινια εσυ  :Rolleyes: , οπως και θα παιξουμε με το analyzer απο Δευτερα.

υγ
Η συσκευη αυτη, θα με βοηθησει να κατασκευασω νεους τυπους κεραιων, οπου επιτελους, θα βρω τι αλλαζει σε καποια κεραια οταν παιζω με τις διαφορες παραμετρους (μηκος - γαμα - κλπ )

Κατα τα αλλα, σε ενα ετοιμο κεραιοσυστημα, δεν βλεπεις και τιποτα διαφορετικο απο αυτα που σου γραφει η γεφυρα

----------


## Γιώργος 231

> Πόσο κοστίζει αυτό?
> 
> Καλούτσικο φένεται αλλα δυστηχώς δεν μπορώ να το χρησιμοποιήσω στη δουλειά.
> 
> Θέλω να ρωτήσω αν κάνει distance to fault δηλαδή να περάσω τα στοιχεία μου και να μου πεί σε πιό σημείο της καθόδου μου υπάρχει πρόβλημα κλπ.
> 
> 
> Υ.Γ. Γιώργο λαστιχοταινίες βρήκες? Οποτε χρειαστείς πές μου.



ελα τωρα το ειδα


Rapid check-out of an antenna

Tuning an antenna to resonance

Comparing characteristics of an antenna before and after specific event (rain, hurricane, etc.)

Making coaxial lines or measuring their parameters

*Cable fault location*

Measuring capacitance or inductance of reactive loads

----------


## Γιώργος 231

Κυριοι, ζητω συγνωμη για την απουσια μου , τοσες μερες.

θα σας πω με 2 λογια την εμπειρια μου απο το αντεννα αναλαιζερ.

Τοσα χρονια ελεγα, οτι θα ηταν πεταμενα λεφτα η αγορα μιας τετοιας συσκευης.

Σημερα, λεω, οτι και να μην πολυγουσταρεις να κατασκευαζεις κεραιες, με μια τετοια συσκευη ΘΑ ΑΡΧΙΣΕΙΣ ...

ΕΧΩ συντονισει μεχρι τωρα, οτι κεραια υπαρχει ( Gr. Plane, slim jim, j pole, dipole, cremastrone,5/8,)

Eχω μετατρεψει 1 κεραια diamond vhf με μαγνητικη βαση αυτοκινητου, για τα fm, με 0 στασιμα και 50 ομ συνθ αντ.

Εχω παιξει με οτι κρεμαστρα και συρμα εχω βρει.

Τερμα πια οι γεφυρες και τα exciter για την κατασκευη κεραιων.

*ΣΥΜΒΟΥΛΗ, ΑΓΟΡΑΣΤΕ ΕΝΑ ΤΕΤΟΙΟ GADJET, TA AΞΙΖΕΙ ΤΑ ΛΕΦΤΑ ΤΟΥ*

----------


## leosedf

Χαίρομαι που "τη βρισκεις" φίλε Γιώργο. Είναι γνωστό πλέον οτι οι γέφυρες στην εποχή μας δεν είναι αρκετές. Οι ψηφιακές συσκευές πλέον κυριαρχούν.
Προχτές συντόνισα έναν μεταλλικό συνδετήρα σελιδών στα 2,4Ghz  :Smile:

----------


## jimk

leosedf  με τι πως το συντονισες?

----------


## Γιώργος 231

> Χαίρομαι που "τη βρισκεις" φίλε Γιώργο. Είναι γνωστό πλέον οτι οι γέφυρες στην εποχή μας δεν είναι αρκετές. Οι ψηφιακές συσκευές πλέον κυριαρχούν.
> Προχτές συντόνισα έναν μεταλλικό συνδετήρα σελιδών στα 2,4Ghz



Που να δεις ¨εναν φιλο",

βλεπει ενα high tec λαμπατερ στο σπιτι μου, και μου λεει,
*"αυτο τι θα το κανουμε "*  :Lol: 
και ειχε και δικιο .....

----------


## leosedf

> Που να δεις ¨εναν φιλο",
> 
> βλεπει ενα high tec λαμπατερ στο σπιτι μου, και μου λεει,
> *"αυτο τι θα το κανουμε "* 
> και ειχε και δικιο .....



Με sitemaster http://www.eu.anritsu.com/products/d...46&model=S331D

Γενικά οι δυνατότητες ε'ιναι τεράστιες.

----------


## Γιώργος 231

Εχεις απολυτο δικιο Κωστα ,
ναι οι δυνατοτητες ειναι τρελες ...

μπορεις να εκπεμπεις απο οτι θελεις

περγολες μεταλικες
γλαστρες
σιδερωστρες
αλουμινενιες πορτες
ψαροντουφεκα
αλουμινενια κουπια βαρκας
ομπρελες θαλασσας
ομπρελες χειρος

οπως πολυ σωστα ειπες, ακομα και με συνδετηρες ! ! ! !

Φυσικα, με μια τετοια συσκευη, ο χρονος συντονισμου και ελεγχου ειναι ΛΙΓΑ ΛΕΠΤΑ.

Δ*ΥΣΤΥΧΩΣ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΔΕΙΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΣΜΑ ΣΤΟΝ ΛΟΒΟ ΕΚΠΟΜΠΗΣ & ΤΑ DB ΣΤΗ ΟΡΙΖΟΝΤΙΑ ΕΚΠΟΜΠΗ.

*ΥΓ
καλοριφερ, αγκυρες, καλαμια ψαρεματος, ψησταριες, μεταλικες καρεκλες, μεταλικα τραπεζια .....

----------


## leosedf

Καλά εσυ δεν το τράβηξες απλά αλλα το ξερίζωσες.....

Η ακριβεια δεν είναι η ίδια στα μηχανήματα ενω το sitemaster κοστίζει 16-20 χιλιάρικα (αυτός είναι φτηνός, υπάρχουν και αναλυτές που κάνουν τα πάντα αλλα το κόστος ξεφεύγει), ενώ υπαρχουν και οι ερασιτεχνικής κατηγορίας με μικρότερη ακρίβεια.
Κανείς όμως ερασιτέχνης δεν χρειάζεται την ακρίβεια του 0.0001.

Θα το έπαιρνα κι εγώ για τέτοιες δουλειές. Αρχικά πρέπει να φτιάξω ενα PLL.....
Τί να το κάνεις αν έχεις κεραία που φυσάει και έχεις ενα πομπό 4W που απ τους 95.0 μετά απο λίγη ώρα τσουλάει στους 104.8, μιλάω για το smartkit που βρήκα σε πράγματα που έχω απο πιτσιρικάς...  :Smile: 
Βρήκα το TX180A της www.tugicom.com οποίο είναι καλιμπραρισμένο με εξοπλισμό της HP και καλοσχεδιασμένο.

Θα το δοκιμάσω με την gamma match που νομίζω σε κάποια φωτογραφία είδα μια ίδια στη συλλογή του Γιώργου.

----------


## radioamateur

Που μπορεί να βρει κανείς κανένα σοβαρο κατάστημα για antenna analyzer σε λογική & όχι σε αστρονομική τιμή βέβαια τόσο για ΑΜ όσο και για τα FM;Σε αυτό τον τομέα δεν βλέπω να γίνονται προσφορές από ελληνικά καταστήματα...
Καμιά ιδέα;
 :Confused1:

----------


## antonis_p

> Που μπορεί να βρει κανείς κανένα σοβαρο κατάστημα για antenna analyzer σε λογική & όχι σε αστρονομική τιμή βέβαια τόσο για ΑΜ όσο και για τα FM;Σε αυτό τον τομέα δεν βλέπω να γίνονται προσφορές από ελληνικά καταστήματα...
> Καμιά ιδέα;



Δεν παίζει ρόλο η διαμόρφωση.

Η ελληνική αγορά είναι "ψόφια" ... πήγαινε κατευθείαν σε μαγαζιά του εξωτερικού.

----------


## radioamateur

Ευχαριστώ φίλε...

----------

